# Bar-B-Chef Dimensions?



## elkhorn98 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone have them?  I can't find them on the BBQs galore website.  And who really makes these?  Do they have a website?


----------



## howufiga (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you talking about the smoker or a drop in?  I have the dimensions for the drop in if you need those.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am looking fo rthe specs on the freestanding offset smoker

http://www.bbqgalore.com/smokers/bar_b_chef_offset/


----------



## howufiga (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry, don't have that.  Just email them.  I lost the manual for my built-in and they emailed me the manual.  

[email protected]


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn ....   SORRY... i ran out back to do some measuring and forgot my BarBChef is up at Gramason's place....



*Features:*
Durable cold-rolled 12-gauge black steel with a 5 year limited warranty
Heavy-duty cast-iron cooking grills with a 767-square-inch cooking area
Adjustable smoke box air vent and smoke stack damper
Offset fire box with side access door
Cast-iron cooking grills and fire grates
Temperature gauge is sold separately.
Picture of mine - next to the Ole' Glory UDS:



next to the Char griller super pro:


by herself-


If you need the exact measures i can get them for you in the next couple days when i get mine back down here to the house from Gramason's.....


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 15, 2008)

Got one for Christmas , good sturdy unit, seems a bit of a fuel hog .Not sure on demensions, could measure mine but wont see it till tommorow night


----------



## skidder (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah just measured mine. Cooker area is 17"x35" inside. Firebox measures 16"x16"x16". 32" to top of front stainless shelf. Need more? Seal up the leaks,use a charcoal basket and use the minion method along with a larger baffle and your fuel times last much longer.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jul 16, 2008)

Skidder thanks.  I went to BBQs galore and they don't have any.  Spoke to the manager for awhile about smoking, etc..He said someone high up at BBQs galore screwed up and didn't reorder.  He said they sell 8 of these offset smoker a week and now won't get any in until September.  Anyone else hear that?


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jul 16, 2008)

Checked out the chargriller again and it just seems too filmsy to hold up or keep heat in.  The charbroil silver smoker seems like thicker steel than the chargriller.  I haven't seen a Bar-B-Chef but I think that is what I want or maybe the silver smoker.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## skidder (Jul 16, 2008)

Elkhorn are you stuck on an offset? If not check out the Weber site for the WSM's. Great on fuel holds just as much and no babysitting. I like babysitting my smoker so it's not a big deal. But you can't go wrong with the WSM.


----------



## howufiga (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree, my neighbor has a silver smoker and it seems to be thicker gauge steel and just generally more solid than the Char-griller that I looked at Menard's.  The char-griller seems like it can hold more food though.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 17, 2008)

i can second that. i spoke to a manager at the store in west palm, fla and he told me the exact same story!!! meanwhile that was supposed to be my fathers day present. guess ill be waiting till september too.....


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is what I received from BBQs galore

"Last years model of the Bar B Chef offset smoker is out of stock company wide. Barbeques Galore has changed vendors on this item and we will not be receiving our first shipments of this item until September. We do not currently have the dimensions for the new Bar B Chef grill. We should receive all materials concerning the new model late August or Early September. Thank you for contacting Barbeques galore." 

Jeremy VanDervoort
Customer Service

Hopefully they don't use thinner gauge metal...I hope it is the same or better than the old model.


----------

